# 2009 Destin Swordfish Shootout



## NightBite (May 23, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl19_lblFullMessage>*







* 

*Gulf Coast Anglers*,

*Legendary Marine would like to thank all of the 2009 Destin Swordfish Shootout Sponsors for making the Tournament possible.*



*The Destin Swordfish Shootout will kick off Thursday evening, July 9th, 2009 with a Low Country Cocktail Party on the Captain's Deck of The Emerald Grande Hotel and Resort. There will be a Fireworks Show as well as a Fly Over sponsored by Pepsi. The Tournament will end Saturday, July 11, 2009 at 12:00 pm with a Bloody Mary Brunch and Awards Ceremony.*

*Tournament Vessels may depart from any Home Port they wish so long as: (1)All Vessels check out with Tournament Officials by radio (ch.72) or by phone (850-974-5600)no earlier than ?Lines In" at 12:00 pm Friday, July 9 2009 - AND - (2) At least oneregistered angleris present to sign in at the Captains Party Thursday July 9, 2009*

REPORT ALL SWORDFISH CATCHES TO NMFS. 

*<U>Overall Division</U>* - _$800.00_

1ST Place: $10,000.00 <U></U>
2nd Place: $ 5,600.00 
3rd Place: $ 4,000.00 
4th & 5th: Sponsor Prizes

* Based on 35 boat entry *

*<U>35ft & Under Division</U>* - _$200.00_

50/30/20 split for the top three boats in this Division

*<U>Release Division</U>* - _$100.00_

60/40 split for the top two boats with the most releases

*<U>Calcuttas-</U> *_$100, __$300, __$500_

50/30/20 split for the three heaviest fish entered in each of these divisions

*<U>Big Money </U>*- _$1000.00_

60/40 split for the two heaviest fish entered in this division 

*<U>Big Fish</U>*<U> </U>- _$200.00_

Winner takes all for the heaviest fish entered in this division

*<U>Mystery Weight </U>*- Free 

All weighed fish will be entered in this division. A Prize will be awarded to the winner of this Division at the Awards Brunch.

Check out [url="http://www.destinswordfishshootout.com/"]www.destinswordfishshootout.com to sign upand reserve your rooms, slips or barn storage for the Tournament weekend.

DONT FORGET - REPORT ALL SWORDFISH CATCHES TO NMFS. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot to ask Eric when he was in here the other day about minimum size. I didn't see if there was a raised minimum but I think it would be wise to raise the minimum kill size. O.B. sword classic is 53" instead of 47", do you think you could match that? Either way we're in it.

Chris


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

from the sites rules page

7. All fish to be weighed must be at least 48 inches from lower jaw to fork in tail. Fish shorter than the stated Tournament minimum will be disqualified.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks bluffman I overlooked that.

Keith, I see you looking at this. It would be stupid for you not to enter this with as many swords as ya'll catch.


----------

